# Psychology therapy question



## Bookworm452 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have two characters that suffer with PTSD and have  regular visits to the psychologist... What type of questions would be  asked during the sessions, if they've been having them for about 2  years? I'm debating on asking an actual psychologist but I don't want to get off on the wrong foot and I have no idea on how to contact one without you know, actually needing an appointment.

Both of them were abused (physically and mentally)  as kids, horrifically bullied during middle school and then were sent  away where a guy tried to his position to attempt sexually assault one  of them (Kat - she was also clinically depressed at age 12 but came out of it for  this to happen but she got through) and the other girl (Max)tried to protect Kat by causing all sorts of problems for that  guy, so he couldn't get her alone, things like starting fights and  attacking staff. In the present, Kat's started having  flashbacks or rather more hallucinating flashbacks, if that makes any  sense, about everything and she's just tried to commit suicide but  failed. She's been sent to see her psychiatrist after that. Max has a routine visit earlier on.
Should I listen anymore symptoms that they have?


----------



## A_Jones (Apr 1, 2014)

Usually in a theropy session like that the doc would just ask them about their week.  And the patient will talk about it.  If there is anything in their life that was effected by their ptsd they would talk about it and discuss how to avoid it happening again.   
How was your week?
Bad.
What was bad about it? 
Bad dreams.
About your dads death?
Nods
Tell me what happened.

And so on...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 1, 2014)

Are they visiting a psychologist or a psychotherapist? If the diagnosis of PTSD has been made, then they would more likely have sessions with a psychotherapist I would have thought. A psychologist would diagnose, a psychotherapist would treat.


----------



## Bookworm452 (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay. Thanks.
Psychotherapist, got it.
How different would it be for Kat, after she just tried to commit suicide?


----------



## shadowwalker (Apr 2, 2014)

Hmm, my psychologist diagnosed and treated...

Treatment for anyone who's attempted suicide would be much more intense, and quite likely in a secure setting (at least until it was determined the person was no longer a danger to themselves). 

I would contact your closest NAMI (National Alliance on Mental Illness) or NIMH - NAMI in particular would have local resources that would be very helpful.


----------

